# Configuration for Core 2 Duo

## Coin Coin

Hi

I didn't find any thread which explain clearly how to configure gentoo on a core 2 duo desktop (kernel and gcc)

I want to regroup in this thread any information on how to configure it

I'm on a 2008.0 gentoo with an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 in 32 bits with GCC 4.3.2 (actual stable) with 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 kernel

I've found how to configure the make.conf file:

```
CFLAGS=""march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

But I didn't find anywhere how to configure the kernel.

I've set Core 2/newer Xeon for the Processor family, but I don't know what I should set (or unset) to optimize the kernel for core 2 duo processors.

Any suggestion? I will edit this post  to regroup all information which will help to configure gentoo on an Intel Core 2 Duo

----------

## Bircoph

 *Coin Coin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I didn't find any thread which explain clearly how to configure gentoo on a core 2 duo desktop (kernel and gcc)
> 
> 

 

There are some universal guides: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've set Core 2/newer Xeon for the Processor family, but I don't know what I should set (or unset) to optimize the kernel for core 2 duo processors.
> 
> Any suggestion? I will edit this post  to regroup all information which will help to configure gentoo on an Intel Core 2 Duo

 

Do not ever tamper with kernel CFLAGS, kernel is very special. Just use Core2 optimization option, use SMP and HyperThreading.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Coin Coin wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I didn't find any thread which explain clearly how to configure gentoo on a core 2 duo desktop (kernel and gcc)
> 
> I want to regroup in this thread any information on how to configure it
> ...

 

you might want to check the config that puppy posted for me here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790895-highlight-.html I have a similar cpu, notice that the config is for tuxonice-sources

----------

